# It hit hard tonight,



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry. I know the pain it will come and go but it helps keep the good times refreshed too. You ae in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. It gets easier, but it takes a while. I lost Sam over a year ago and just this morning I thought I heard him. It was suggested to me that I write down my memories and Sam. I have been and it helps tremendously. I laugh, cry, and mostly remember.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

It is hard at times isn't it? They become so much a part of our heart and family that when they are gone it leaves a hole. I still cry 2 years later for Chelsea esp. I look at a pic of her and see those loving eyes and it feels like it was yesterday. It does get easier though...most times when I see a pic of her I remember cute, funny things that she did...

take care


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

so sorry, know how you feel


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel. I still get weepy when I think about Duchy. I think that's good in a way because it means we loved them so. Take care of yourself and you'll be in our thoughts ... Tracy


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Awwwww--wish we could do something to help ease the pain. 

She was such a sweetie!

Keep the good memories close to your heart!

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I am so sorry that you are going through this. It gets easier, but it takes a while. I lost Sam over a year ago and just this morning I thought I heard him. It was suggested to me that I write down my memories and Sam. I have been and it helps tremendously. I laugh, cry, and mostly remember.


I know what you mean, I still see Spice in the basement (her favorite place). I still call for Peanut to come in the house. It's hard to loose two in one year. I know I will be OK, just hit me tonight. I see all these babies going to the bridge and it makes me so sad. Wish we could keep them forever.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know it has been 13 yrs since I lost Ben and I still miss him. I see him alot in Beau. It will get easier and the good memories will help.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I know how you feel. I lost my miller almost 3 years ago and I still get teary when I see his picture's or when I talk about him. especially because his 2 brother's passed away last month. I also lost my lab last june. we miss her alot too. just remember they live on in our hearts!! like my mom always says, they walk beside you on silent paws now. 

hugs.........

Debbie & mason


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Heidi, hugs to you! I know how you feel. Just remember her and love her and let the tears flow now and then.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kirby'sMom said:


> Heidi, hugs to you! I know how you feel. Just remember her and love her and let the tears flow now and then.


Oh the tears are flowing...just one of those day's I guess.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

The pain you feel just proves what a wonderful life Peanut had and how loved she was. 

How lucky she was even though it was was not long enough.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> The pain you feel just proves what a wonderful life Peanut had and how loved she was.
> 
> How lucky she was even though it was was not long enough.


Nope way to short, only one year, gosh I love the dogs I have now but still miss her so much.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

We understand... I can only read one or two postings like this in a week.... and usually each one brings all my memories of our departed girl to the surface... and the tears flow...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all for letting me vent and cry, I know it will get better. Right now I'm looking at my crew around me and can't help to smile. They are to goofy. I know the pain will get better with time.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Big huggs to you Heidi...even though they say it gets easier, that still doesn't help the ache in your heart sometimes for your dear girl


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm sorry you are feeling so sad this evening, Heidi. I'm in touch with what you are going through....it will be 2 years in May since we lost our beloved Jake. I still shed tears often, nearly everyday.

Many times I will tear up when I am remembering something quirky that Jake did (Jake was ultra-quirky) many, many Jake-isms, LOL.

When you are feeling blue try and think of something Peanut did. silly stuff that made you laugh. That helps me. 

Hang in there, thinking of you.

~Jackie


----------



## LeannS (Dec 23, 2007)

I am so sorry


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry you are having a sad time, it must be twice as hard losing 2 in the same year, try to remember the happy times. I like the comment above in the previous thread .. they walk beside you on silent paws now. The photo of peanut you posted is beautiful.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Heidi..
do i relate!!! I have my good days and my bad days...I miss my Fallon so much I see her in her babies, and that brings me joy, I miss her goofy grin, and her jumping up on the gate with her whole body wag, I look at Adi who has become so quiet & I know she must miss her too, they were inseparable since Fallon was born, that makes me sad  

I cry, I get angry, I smile and snuggle those babies when I am having a really bad day Most of all I gaze at her beautiful portrait when I really need to feel her presence surround me ...Hugs to you, vent when you need too, there will always be folks who are here for you and understand:smooch:


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I would love to be able to give you some big hugs right now. 
I know how you feel. I have been through this before. My gsd died just over a year ago. I couldn't even look at pics of her for the longest time cause I would break down.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry! Its very, very hard for a very long time! Our dogs are a part of us and when they die that take a oart of our heart with them. I had lost a Basset Hound some years back. Several years after I lost her I was at the International Dog Show here in Chicago and saw a whole line of Bassets walking to the ring with their handlers and that started the tears again that I thought had long dried up! My Flirty died in 2000 and I still get teary looking at her memory book. It does get better though with time and yes, as Debbie said already in her post - your baby will always walk beside you, just on silent paws

Hugs
Jazzys Mom


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Big hug!.Losing a dog is never easy and takes time!.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

We lost Ginny last November, but it seems like yesterday. Somedays are easier than others. We have just got her stone from the stonemasons and even though we have her ashes in the house, just putting the stone in the garden had me bawling my eyes out.

Hugs to you - it is so hard.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I know what you are going through. I few weeks ago the fact that Goliath was really gone, hit me. It was like it was hitting me for the first time, again. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

(((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))

I was just thinking about my first golden Barney, and the things he did. I burst into tears. It's been about 17 yrs since he went to the bridge


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Heidi.... I am so sorry yesterday was so hard for you. I can understand your broken heart... and I hope your friends here on the forum can help at least a small bit in easing your pain. Peanut was a sweetie and left way too soon.... but what a reunion there will be when you get to the bridge !!!! I hope today is better for you.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Those moments will come no matter how long: a month, a year, 5 years, 17 years.

I lost my once in a lifetime horse almost 8 years ago and I still can't talk about him without crying. The saving grace is that I knew how wonderful he was while he was still alive and I loved him for it every minute.

I know that's how you feel about Peanut. That's how I feel about Penny. The only thing that separates all of us is you and others are going through it now and the rest of us will go through it later.

So grab the tissues, make a pot of tea (or a good stiff drink) and go ahead and cry. Peanut was wonderful and worth crying over.

Hugs to you.:smooch:


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I know only too well the pain you are feeling, having lost my Meg only 3 months ago today, and know what a big void they leave in your life. As I read somewhere the other day 'A void the size of space'! I have been through this many times with other animals, dogs, cats, horse, sheep, guinea pigs, hamsters, rabbits but I miss Meg so much. Almost more than imagined, except thats not true as I couldn't ever have imagined life without her. Now I know and living without Meg is very hard to do. Unfortunately I am not now in a position to get another dog and I am not really sure I would if I could, as she is the only one I want. A very hard act to follow! It seems to get harder every day and I sometimes think my reactions are unatural but realise it's a testimony to the fantastic, much loved dog she was.
I am sorry you are having a sad time and I am so there with you. Peanut was beautiful and went far too early. At least I have the consolation that Meg had the best 15 yrs a dog ever had!​


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

It will always be hard. Its been 10 years since I had to put my first dog, Sandy down. I will still cry if I look at pictures or if something really remiinds me of her. I just try to remember what a wonderful life she had, and it makes me feel better. I just recently got another golden, for many years I felt like I couldnt get another golden because I didn't want to "replace" Sandy. Now that Riley has come into my life I see so much of Sandy in her and instead of making me sad it makes me smile. Just remember the good times with your baby and only time will heal!

You're in our prayers


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet dog...it hurts to lose them at any time but a young age seems worse to me, some how..


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I really know how you feel. We lost our Jake almost 2 years ago and I still have my bouts of tears. I miss him terribly still.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all, today was a little better day. I went outside with the other ones and had some fun. 
Thanks all again, it sure helps to hear all the kind works:wavey:


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Heck, my eyes still water up when I think of our GSD we had growing up. He was a smart, beautiful boy, who left us way too early. Everytime my eyes water thinking of him, a big old smile comes to my face when I think of all the goofy things he used to do. Every day will get easier, believe me, she will never be forgotten


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That's a great picture Heidi. She knows you loved her unconditionally. I still think about AF too (everyday)...afterall..he's my avatar.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> That's a great picture Heidi. She knows you loved her unconditionally. I still think about AF too (everyday)...afterall..he's my avatar.


It's hard to let them go, I also have Peanut in my Avatar


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your pain.. We know it all to well, here.. It will make 3 years in May that we lost Buckwheat.. and we still miss him! We will laugh at some of the antics, and cry becaue we miss him.. He was orphaned at 10 days and I hand raised him.. They wiggle into your heart and stay there forever! He was 12 in this photo.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your pain.. We know it all to well, here.. It will make 3 years in May that we lost Buckwheat.. and we still miss him! We will laugh at some of the antics, and cry because we miss him.. He was orphaned at 10 days and I hand raised him.. They wiggle into your heart and stay there forever!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Peanut was very special. I like to think of how fortunate our dogs are to leave such a imprint on our lives. So many dogs are thought of so little and never get to know what it's like to be the center of someone's world. They die and no one cares. They lived and no one noticed. Peanut was one of the lucky ones. Now she watches over you like you did over her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Peanut was very special. I like to think of how fortunate our dogs are to leave such a imprint on our lives. So many dogs are thought of so little and never get to know what it's like to be the center of someone's world. They die and no one cares. They lived and no one noticed. Peanut was one of the lucky ones. Now she watches over you like you did over her.


Thank you, I love all my dogs just like my kids. Maybe that's why it's so hard to let go.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Peanut was very special. I like to think of how fortunate our dogs are to leave such a imprint on our lives. So many dogs are thought of so little and never get to know what it's like to be the center of someone's world. They die and no one cares. They lived and no one noticed. Peanut was one of the lucky ones. Now she watches over you like you did over her.


Your words just say it all!


----------



## madisen12 (Apr 11, 2008)

*I am going throught the same pain*

We just put down our 12 year oldMadisen after several months of oseta-arthritic pain that no acupuncture or pain meds could help. It was less than a week ago and the pain is still quite unbelievable. I appreciate that it will get better with time, but like you, I stumble across pictures and toys hidden under teh bed adn I fall apart.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

madisen12 said:


> We just put down our 12 year oldMadisen after several months of oseta-arthritic pain that no acupuncture or pain meds could help. It was less than a week ago and the pain is still quite unbelievable. I appreciate that it will get better with time, but like you, I stumble across pictures and toys hidden under teh bed adn I fall apart.


welcome to the forum, so sorry to hear you are going through this! please post a "new member" thread so we can all meet you! we would love to see photos when you are comfortable...we are here to lend a shoulder for tears...


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I send you my thoughts and prayers for peanut I know what you are going through we lost Nybble (thats the first time i have typed or refered to heras every time someone mentioned her I burst into tears} on oct 1st she was a GSP and it was so suddon, things will get better but it takes time,we have since got Honey GR as I could'nt go into garden without seeing an action dog, we also have a 9.5 year great dane.
I still get upset about nybble but seeing Honey wrecking my garden helps 
sorry if spelling not right but even typing about my lost pup is to much.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

madisen12 said:


> We just put down our 12 year oldMadisen after several months of oseta-arthritic pain that no acupuncture or pain meds could help. It was less than a week ago and the pain is still quite unbelievable. I appreciate that it will get better with time, but like you, I stumble across pictures and toys hidden under teh bed adn I fall apart.


I am so sorry for you loss and that finding the forum has to be under such circumstances. we welcome you and hope you find solace here.... as you can see, many here have had similar losses. You'll find lots of shoulders to cry or lean on, and when you are ready, we'd love to hear Madisen's stories and see some pics. Enjoy your time here.


Betty


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Never forget that the feelings you have are because she's still with you, sitting on your shoulder and watching over you. Also remember she would take the pain away and replace it with happiness for all the loving, wonderful times you gave her.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm very sorry and I know how you feel ... my family's dog Jake (an English Springer Spaniel) had to be put to sleep in February because of bone cancer. I was the one in my family who picked him out when I was 8 years old and he was my best buddy. I am now about to graduate from Virginia Tech in May and it's very tough to know that I won't see him when I go home from school. But I will be getting a golden retriever puppy in May who will be living with me throughout graduate school and that has made me feel a lot better. I found this poem that I really liked:
​ *TITLE AND AUTHOR UNKNOWN*​ 
They will not go quietly,
the dogs who've shared our lives.
In subtle ways they let us know
their spirit still survives.
Old habits still make us think
we hear a barking at the door.
Or step back when we drop
a tasty morsel on the floor.
Our feet still go around the place
the food dish used to be,
And, sometimes, coming home at night,
we miss them terribly.
And although time may bring new friends
and a new food dish to fill,
That one place in our hearts
belongs to them...
and always will.​


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

madisen12 said:


> We just put down our 12 year oldMadisen after several months of oseta-arthritic pain that no acupuncture or pain meds could help. It was less than a week ago and the pain is still quite unbelievable. I appreciate that it will get better with time, but like you, I stumble across pictures and toys hidden under teh bed adn I fall apart.


 
I am so sorry for you loss of Madisen. Try to remember the good times when you find toys or look at pictures so you may feel alittle less pain. Just think of Madisen now being able to run free of pain at the bridge with all of our pups and you will be together again one day. I hope in time you will share pictures and stories of Madisen with us.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

madisen12 said:


> We just put down our 12 year oldMadisen after several months of oseta-arthritic pain that no acupuncture or pain meds could help. It was less than a week ago and the pain is still quite unbelievable. I appreciate that it will get better with time, but like you, I stumble across pictures and toys hidden under teh bed adn I fall apart.


 
It does get better with time, sorry for you're loss, like BeauShel said share some pictures and stories of your Madisen.


----------

